# Taking pictures of food



## esselle (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a few friends who take magnificent pics of food. Close ups, that show every layer of a biscuit, or syrup that looks like it's literally dripping onto the pancakes, in the pic. As if in motion. I never thought food could be so exciting. I have been dabbling with this lately, and just wondering if anyone here has a fondness for taking pics of food, too?

I've learned that plateware is important.  My plateware makes the food look meh, not so good. I think a white plate, is probably always the best way to go. Square dishes, with black napkins. This way, there isn't a distraction from all the beautiful colors of the food you are showcasing.

If you have any pics to share, I'd be interesting in seeing! :=)

(Or am I an oddball for liking to take pics of food?) :}


----------



## Designer (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, you've got to like something, right?  Might as well be food.  Heck, you might even eat it after the photo shoot.

Me, I don't mind cooking, but once I get it on the plate, it is time to eat.


----------

